# Eclipse Projekte in NetBeans öffnen



## Houly (22. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein kleines Problem.
Ich hab mir ein in Eclipse erstelltes Projekt, in Netbeans vom Subversion Repository geladen, aber kann es über Open Project nicht öffnen irgendwie. Liegt es daran, dass es ein Eclipse Project is? Runtergeladen wurde es jedenfalls richtig.

Gruß


----------



## miwoe (22. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich kenne mich zwar nicht so mit Netbeans aus, aber ich vermute mal, wie bei Eclipse auch, muss du beim Checkout sagen, dass es sich dabei um ein Java-Projekt handelt.

Netbeans wird wie Eclipse auch Konfigurationsdateien hinzufügen. (Bei Eclipse ist es .project und .classpath, kann gut sein, dass Netbeans dies ebenso hat) Diese Dateien enthalten lokal spezifische Daten und sollten nicht ins Repo comittet werden. Sonst gibt es zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar Probleme zwischen zwei Eclipse-Versionen.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2009)

miwoe hat gesagt.:


> Diese Dateien enthalten lokal spezifische Daten und sollten nicht ins Repo comittet werden. Sonst gibt es zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar Probleme zwischen zwei Eclipse-Versionen.


Nein, die Dateien sollten in jedem Fall commited werden sofern man nicht auf Maven setzt und keine Gründe dagegen sprechen. Wenn sie nicht commited werden muss jeder das Projekt neu einrichten und das verkompliziert die Sache und führt zu fehlern.


----------



## miwoe (22. Okt 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Nein, die Dateien sollten in jedem Fall commited werden sofern man nicht auf Maven setzt und keine Gründe dagegen sprechen. Wenn sie nicht commited werden muss jeder das Projekt neu einrichten und das verkompliziert die Sache und führt zu fehlern.



Also, wenn ich die .project von meinem Notebook commite und dann auf meinen anderen Rechner Auschecke, beschwert sich Eclipse über die .project-Datei, repariere ich dies, werde ich aufgefordert die .project zu committen, was zur Folge hat, dass ich auf meinem Notebook wiederum Probleme habe.

Wenn man gleiches Betriebssystem hat und mit gleichen Pfadangaben arbeiten kann, mag es auf beiden Rechnern funktionieren, aber sonst kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen. 

EDIT: Kommt natürlich ganz auf die Art der CLASSPATH-Konfiguration an.
Aber wieso sollte es bei Maven Probleme geben? Gerade dabei sollten doch keine Probleme auftauchen?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2009)

Du musst deinen Classpath einfach immer auf den Workspace beziehen, dann passt es überall.
Nein, mit Maven gibt es keine Probleme, mit Maven sind die IDE Metadaten nur nicht nötig, weil Maven sie aus der POM ableiten kann.


----------



## miwoe (22. Okt 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du musst deinen Classpath einfach immer auf den Workspace beziehen, dann passt es überall.
> Nein, mit Maven gibt es keine Probleme, mit Maven sind die IDE Metadaten nur nicht nötig, weil Maven sie aus der POM ableiten kann.



Jo, da gebe ich dir bei beiden Dingen Recht. 

Ob es nur Houly geholfen hat? ???:L
Jedenfalls denke ich, dass dies die Probleme sind, die er/sie hat.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2009)

Sein/Ihr Problem ist wohl einfach das die entsprechenden Netbeans Metadaten fehlen. Da sollte sich ein Netbeans User einschalten um zu erklären wie man das am besten repariert (überzeugter Eclipse User...)


----------



## MarcB (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo, hier der Netbeans User 
Es gibt in Netbeans extra ne Funktion um Eclipse Projekte zu importieren unter File -> Import Project -> Eclipse Project.

Außer bei Web- und Enterprise-Projekten funktioniert das meistens problemlos.


----------



## Houly (24. Okt 2009)

MarcB hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, hier der Netbeans User
> Es gibt in Netbeans extra ne Funktion um Eclipse Projekte zu importieren unter File -> Import Project -> Eclipse Project.
> 
> Außer bei Web- und Enterprise-Projekten funktioniert das meistens problemlos.



Danke, ich habe die option völlig übersehen 
Funktioniert erstmal soweit. Nur wenn ich aber die obere Funktion nutze
und den Eclipse Workspace Pfad angebe kommt nen Fehler.


----------

